# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Leachianus: Cost and Care

## Igby

I am curious as to how much one should expect to pay for a Leachianus. I would also like to know the best way to house them. Is a tub acceptable? If so, how large? If not, how large should its tank be? What do they eat? How much? How often? Basically, anything that you can tell me about this fascinating creature will be greatly appreciated.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LegitReptiles

My friends total cost,
Leachie
LEGIT Living Viv
2000
Leachies go for 400-1000+ If I am not mistaken..
Set up should be fairly large..

Leachie diet, crickets, SOME fruit I know some Leachies love it.

----------


## Dragoon

the gecko will be $300 to $1000 depending on locale.  the tub for a baby does not need to be big, final adult cage will have to be big.  tubs work fine, look at the crested gecko tub diy.  they don't eat insects often you only need the repashy gecko diet for all of its needs.  as for amount an adult can eat an ounce of the diet in a night but only needs to be fed every other night usually.  Just get your animal from a good breeder and they will be more than happy to point you in the right direction

----------

Igby (02-25-2011)

----------


## mainbutter

Just so you have a number to work with, a 3ft tall cage is the minimum size I'd go with an adult of one of the smaller locales.  A big GT will make use of quite a bit of space.  Luckily, screen cages are pretty great for these guys, if you don't have the humidity problems I do during Minnesota winters.

I highly recommend picking up the book Rhacodactylus: The Complete Guide to their Selection and Care by Allen Repashy, Philippe de Vosjoli, and Frank Fast.  These guys were really the first guys to work with rachs in large numbers and are responsible for documenting them in the wild AND getting them established in captivity.  It covers the entire genus, but is particularly well written when it comes to the section on leachies.

----------

Igby (02-25-2011)

----------


## WIpythonGUY

i looked up that book on amazon and a new book costs $189, and used $110! the book looks amazing but maybe you know where to find this book cheaper

----------


## mainbutter

Huh. I picked mine up for <$50.  Maybe it's out of print and resellers jacked up the price?

----------


## WIpythonGUY

amazon has a quick view button that gives the viewer a view of only a couple of pages but the book, from what i read was very informative.

----------

